# DIY Solarium



## GinaGeo (6 July 2014)

Whilst there is no way I could afford a "proper" Solarium,  it would be incredibly useful to be able to wash my incessantly filthy grey in midst of winter and be able to get him dry!

I know that some people on here have homemade solariums made from patio heaters - this is something I'd be interested in replicating.  Do any of you have photographs of your set ups?

Thank You in advance!


----------



## cptrayes (6 July 2014)

Mine is poultry lights off eBay. £20 each. I increased this to four, no special wiring required.


----------



## GinaGeo (6 July 2014)

Brill- thank you!  I think I'm going to have to have mine in my big stable, so will need to find a way to keep the lights out of the way when not in use, shall have a think about it!  £20.00 a bulb certainly seems do-able...


----------



## cptrayes (6 July 2014)

GinaGeo said:



			Brill- thank you!  I think I'm going to have to have mine in my big stable, so will need to find a way to keep the lights out of the way when not in use, shall have a think about it!  £20.00 a bulb certainly seems do-able...
		
Click to expand...

Fit them to a laundry rack with a pulley on it, and pull them up when you don't want them. Simples


----------



## GinaGeo (7 July 2014)

What a brilliant idea!  Shall start collecting the bits and pieces I need! Thank you!!


----------



## Happy Hunter (7 July 2014)

Just make sure they dont 'clang' together when pulling up and down. They seem to 'pop' filaments jolly easily when clonked.


----------



## cptrayes (7 July 2014)

I've not had that problem hh. The horse clonked them regularly when I added above his neck, so did I, and I had a spare one rolling around in the lorry for use at shows and none of mine have ever blown. Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## Happy Hunter (7 July 2014)

Maybe I have an unlucky lamp then!


----------



## LadyRascasse (7 July 2014)

Having worked in a poultry shop, my advice would be don't by the 'cheap' bulbs spend a little bit more and get the better quality ones. Worth it in the long run, cheap ones tend to blow easily.


----------



## Vickijay (7 July 2014)

Ive got 2 of these mounted to opposite walls in a stable. I love them!'

http://m.primrose.co.uk/12kw-electr...p-9305.html?cPath=1299_1300_3190&src=mob_list


----------



## GinaGeo (7 July 2014)

Vickijay said:



			Ive got 2 of these mounted to opposite walls in a stable. I love them!'

http://m.primrose.co.uk/12kw-electr...p-9305.html?cPath=1299_1300_3190&src=mob_list

Click to expand...

Do you need any special wiring for those ones vickijay?  

I will bare in mind to buy quality bulbs - do want them to last!

Thank You - very helpful!


----------



## cptrayes (7 July 2014)

GinaGeo said:



			Do you need any special wiring for those ones vickijay?  

I will bare in mind to buy quality bulbs - do want them to last!

Thank You - very helpful!
		
Click to expand...

They come with the units, these are mine:

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/120981799043?nav=SEARCH


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 July 2014)

Vickijay said:



			Ive got 2 of these mounted to opposite walls in a stable. I love them!'

http://m.primrose.co.uk/12kw-electr...p-9305.html?cPath=1299_1300_3190&src=mob_list

Click to expand...

I have the same and so pleased with them. I have used them for drying after washing, a wet cold old pony, very useful.


----------



## cptrayes (7 July 2014)

Vickijay said:



			Ive got 2 of these mounted to opposite walls in a stable. I love them!'

http://m.primrose.co.uk/12kw-electr...p-9305.html?cPath=1299_1300_3190&src=mob_list

Click to expand...

They look good.  I needed direct heat to the spine for that horse, but they look good for generalised he heating of cold/wet horses.   They would blow my electrics, which is limited to two kilowatts in the stable block (oh didn't want to have to upgrade the wiring)   So you might need to check that out GG


----------



## Vickijay (7 July 2014)

Yeah I only wanted them so I could dry my spotty horse in the winter so wanted a more general heat rather than being pinpointed to a specific area. They are also fab for plaiting under and the farrier and vet love them in the winter!!!

They didn't need special wiring. Mine just plug into the socket. I did have to get a heavy duty extension lead for them though


----------



## GinaGeo (7 July 2014)

cptrayes said:



			They look good.  I needed direct heat to the spine for that horse, but they look good for generalised he heating of cold/wet horses.   They would blow my electrics, which is limited to two kilowatts in the stable block (oh didn't want to have to upgrade the wiring)   So you might need to check that out GG
		
Click to expand...

Good point - I will discuss with my father - he will know the wattage,  It's all relatively new and considering he runs electrical drills and saws off the same circuit I'd think it will be up to it.  Another thing to add to the checklist!  

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Honey08 (7 July 2014)

cptrayes said:



			They look good.  I needed direct heat to the spine for that horse, but they look good for generalised he heating of cold/wet horses.   They would blow my electrics, which is limited to two kilowatts in the stable block (oh didn't want to have to upgrade the wiring)   So you might need to check that out GG
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, I assumed the poultry lamps would be high too.  I have limited wattage too and presumed I wouldn't be able to copy these.


----------



## cptrayes (8 July 2014)

Honey08 said:



			That's interesting, I assumed the poultry lamps would be high too.  I have limited wattage too and presumed I wouldn't be able to copy these.
		
Click to expand...

My OH gave me a 2kw limit and told me I can't run my 2kw kettle at the same time and he's a power engineer so he knows what he's talking about  

The lamps are much lower power, so they only heat to about three feet away, but they were perfect for what I wanted.


----------



## Casey76 (8 July 2014)

What an absolutely fab idea of using poultry heat lamps and a laundry rack for a solarium... something I'm definitely going to mention to my YM when she gets back from the Nationals.  Not sure where we could put is as all of our stables are in an open barn, though I'm sure the YO would rig up a spar or something.

it would be great to use my (now redundant) brooding equipment for something useful!


----------

